# High flow Water Pump to Cool the Brute??



## Digger2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guy's, I have a 2009 750i Brute that tends to run hot and overheat when being run at slower speeds also when the rad gets a little debris in it. I mostly trail ride with a little mud thrown in. I have emailed Fundy Performance about there high flow water pump and they have responded saying that there pump will cool my brute a lot better than the stock pump will. I am not hoping that it will solve all my problems but when I ride in dusty conditions and hit some puddles the rad gets a little restricted and tends to overheat very easily as do riding at slower speeds. I was originally looking at the HL triple core rad to solve my problems but I don't know if this is the most cost effective way. I can't relocate my rad as I use my front rack, and coolant additives are a no go as well because it gets pretty cold were I live. Any suggestions would be appreciated to help cool this beast down or if anyone is running this water pump how does it work??....Thanks


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well dude, you don't have many options left or if any lol, every way that helps the best u can't do lol, I had the same problem, rack the Rad and bye bye over heating, but sounds like u need to save up and go the triple flow route or maybe a oil cooler could help


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would put in a manual fan switch first , that way u can run ur fan while riding at low speeds . that will help alot


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Wood Butcher. Sometimes it isn't a matter of pumping fluid faster through a radiator, its getting more air through it to get rid of the heat...which seams to be your real problem. I would check your thermostat and flow rate but realy look into an override switch for your fan to get a head start on cooling the coolant at low speeds. Of course..a nice triplflow from HL would be great too.


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

do you know if your bike is running a little lean? if it is could be part of your over heating problem.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have the fundy pump and IT WORKS !!! $100 compared to $500 for the radiator ?? LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Think about this, what good does a high flow pump do if you're still running it through a partially clogged radiator? You can move water too quickly through a radiator and it doesn't have enough time to cool off. High flow pumps through a stock radiator makes no sense to me.


----------



## Digger2 (Aug 16, 2010)

J2! said:


> I have the fundy pump and IT WORKS !!! $100 compared to $500 for the radiator ?? LOL


Glad to hear J2! I have my quad snorkeled (using MIMB instructions 2" pipe) but don't strictly mud ride or anything but this thing runs hot. In the summer trail riding the fan constantly runs in 80F weather. I just didn't know if the new fundy pump would move to much coolant and not let it do it's job. Is there another manufacture that builds rads for the Brute or is HL it?? Anyways great site guys,I've been lurking on here for awhile and I don't post a lot, but when I needed some expert opinions I come here. Thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Think about this, what good does a high flow pump do if you're still running it through a partially clogged radiator? You can move water too quickly through a radiator and it doesn't have enough time to cool off. High flow pumps through a stock radiator makes no sense to me.


i have to agree with bruin on this one. the cooling system is designed to use up so much time to cool the system and if you speed it up with out added cooling surface then you are just waisting you time and money. if you were running dual radiators then i can see it helping out alot but not with the stock clogged up radiator. thats just my .02


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im kind of curious with the over-heating problem as well. I live in south texas and it usually gets scorching hot down here, when I trail ride fairly slow the fan is usually on the whole time. I just recently installed the temp gauge and the fan is kicking on at 227 and shuts off at 212.....doesn't this seem alittle high? Anyways, I agree with Bruin, water could only go through a rad at a certain speed. Its like strapping 50mm carbs and a highflow intake on a stock bike with stock porting and mufflers. You have to have the second part(muffler, rad) to get the full effect of the first part(intake, HF pump).


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Im kind of curious with the over-heating problem as well. I live in south texas and it usually gets scorching hot down here, when I trail ride fairly slow the fan is usually on the whole time. I just recently installed the temp gauge and the fan is kicking on at 227 and shuts off at 212.....doesn't this seem alittle high? .


 
That does seem a little high. Fan switch might need replaced. Most come on about 205-212. Some...like mine come on at 200. Just shows how different the fan switches can be.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response NM. Is the fan switch located below the seat? I know once before it mustve gotten bumped and came unplugged. Bike started overheating so I shut it off bc the fan wouldn't kick on. Called a Kawi dealer and the service lady said to wiggle the two pronge plug under the seat. I did and the fan finally kicked on. I wouldn't mind to install a manual switch but Id hate to forget about flipping it on and overheating the motor.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Thanks for the response NM. Is the fan switch located below the seat? I know once before it mustve gotten bumped and came unplugged. Bike started overheating so I shut it off bc the fan wouldn't kick on. Called a Kawi dealer and the service lady said to wiggle the two pronge plug under the seat. I did and the fan finally kicked on. I wouldn't mind to install a manual switch but Id hate to forget about flipping it on and overheating the motor.


No need to worry about that. It can be done and leave your factory stuff still working like normal. We have a how to on it somewhere.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Thanks for the response NM. Is the fan switch located below the seat? I know once before it mustve gotten bumped and came unplugged. Bike started overheating so I shut it off bc the fan wouldn't kick on. Called a Kawi dealer and the service lady said to wiggle the two pronge plug under the seat. I did and the fan finally kicked on. I wouldn't mind to install a manual switch but Id hate to forget about flipping it on and overheating the motor.


Yours should be on the radiator. Its the only thing with wires that go to it. (Not the fan itself) The fan relay is under the seat. It does go bad, but it doesn't determan at what tempature it come on, it's just a switch that's triggered by the fan switch on the radiator.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I might try that bruin, thanks for the heads up.

NM- Do you happen to know the cause of a Fan switch going out? I pulled up the schamatics on Cheapcycleparts.com and was able to see what you're talking about. I'll definetly look into either fixing or replacing my current one.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

i live in Canada and run engine ice in my brute with no problems, it doesn't freeze and in the summer the fan rarely comes on


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been running Water Wetter along with water. Seems to run a tad bit cooler than anti-freeze.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> NM- Do you happen to know the cause of a Fan switch going out? I pulled up the schamatics on Cheapcycleparts.com and was able to see what you're talking about. I'll definetly look into either fixing or replacing my current one.


They are just a bendix switch that pops or trips back depending on temp. The bendix material can change over time and either get more or less senctive...usualy less. Takes a long time though. Its like a temp guage. You can line up 6 in a row and hook all to the same spot and get 6 different readings. All close enough to sell...just not all exactly the same.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Think about this, what good does a high flow pump do if you're still running it through a partially clogged radiator? You can move water too quickly through a radiator and it doesn't have enough time to cool off. High flow pumps through a stock radiator makes no sense to me.


The stock radiator can handle more water than the stock impeller can pump.. The aftermarket impeller just makes up for that.. So far no overheating on mine and I don't run an oil cooler OR any coolant additives, just antifreeze.. Of course if it's clogged up, nothing is gonna help.. When I rode mine with the stock motor and it got hot the fan would come on and run just about continuisly, now with the built motor the fan will come on and run about three minutes and shut off.. But that's just my experience with this pump, everyone might not get the same results.. So I think it was well worth the money.. I do run racing fuel in it and that helps keep it a little cooler, maybe that's the difference..


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

engine ice is great!


----------

